# 1999 MTD Yardman hydrostatic transmission



## evanz

So I recently obtained a 99 yardman with the kohler 17hp twin cylinder. I also obtained a busted hydrostatic transmission with it. PN 618-0307.

Today I pulled the bolts out to check out the inside. When I grab both ends of the axle a fairly loud clicking sound comes from the bottom of the transmission where a chain is connected to. 

The guy said once the mower gets warm it won't drive anymore and it'll make that clicking sound.

Is this transmission fixable? I'm not familiar with hydrostatic cvt's but maybe someone could help me out :]


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Itd be easier to see what it looks like - most MTD's use a single speed transaxle and a variable pulley - might be easier just to replace the transmission, depending how badly its broken , hydro's need to be properly bled of air to work correctly , i imagine it wont be cheep for replacement parts either.

You might want to search for a parts tractor with the same trans setup.


----------



## Country Boy

A quick google search of that PN found a thread on another forum regarding a similar issue. They said that the axle bushings would wear on these units, allowing the chain to jump on the sprocket. It is a gear drive transmission with a variable speed input, not a hydro.


----------

